# What do you think about her?



## Briska (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey there, I am just curious what you guys think about my female.
Please be honest


----------



## TRex (May 6, 2006)

What a striking pose. My trainer would say she's "da bomb". (that's a good thing) More pictures please! Sonia


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I also think she is stunning!!! Very very pretty!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She's posting, which throws off her front, and she roached a bit over the loin which I don't care for. Perfect tailset though, and nice croup. Don't care for her coat texture (That's personal preference), but her color and pigment is faboo! 

Would like a bit more neck (is she young?) and chest, and a drier dog in the face...more definition of the underjaw. She's quite feminine







I would also like to see better rear angulation


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Typey German Showline.

I would like to see a bit more stop, she is a little slopey.

If you get her Front legs under her a touch more, and the back legs back just a touch I don't think she will be roachie.

She appears to be a young female. 

But I like the lay of the shoulder, nice ears and it appears that she has a nice dark eye.

Val


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Jackie, 

I think we might just see you in the conformation ring as a judge somewhere down the line! I know nothing about this, but you sound very professional and balanced! 



It's a beautiful dog. Looks a lot like my Tasmanian Devil, Janka. Right down to that beautiful Cindy Crawford mole.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:Jackie,
> 
> I think we might just see you in the conformation ring as a judge somewhere down the line! I know nothing about this, but you sound very professional and balanced!


I hope so some day! Even if I do not particularly care for a dog (and to the OP, this is not in regards to you, but a general statement), I try to find at least three things I DO like about it. While I may not like a dog as a whole, no dog is completely dislikable, and will certainly have at least three attributes that I can appreciate, either in aesthetics, or temperament


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph Don't care for her coat texture (That's personal preference), ....


Her coat made me wonder if she was recently in heat.

What are her teeth like? Does she have an overbite?


----------



## Briska (Oct 22, 2008)

Well first of all thanx a lot for the statements I really appreciate it. She is two years old now and german show line (Quentin Karanberg, Yasko vom Farbenspiel, Ursus von Batu). Unfortunately she does have a little overbite. That picture was taken while she was shedding.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is stunning, love her color and pigmentation


----------

